# Got Invitation of 489 relative sponsored visa for Victoria State



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

I am very confuse whether to apply for this visa or not

i have few queries in my mind and hope to get answer from EXPAT FORUM

1. My Designated area is Victoria So am i able to work and live in entire Victoria State.

2. is there any government provided benefits that we can avail during this visa period(we are four in family:- Two kid, one is school going)

3. is it compulsion to work under same job profile. I mean Developer Programmer

4. is there any scope of applying PR before two year specially completing 12 month of work in the same designated area

I got this invitation on 1 st November. My total points are 70 for 489, 65 for 190 and 60 for 189 

So should i decline this invitation and after decline, is there any chance to consider my EOI for further two Visa.

thanks in advance
Harendra Dagar


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> I am very confuse whether to apply for this visa or not
> 
> i have few queries in my mind and hope to get answer from EXPAT FORUM
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. You can work only in Regional Areas of Victoria like GEELONG etc. OR the place where your relative , who has sponsored you, is living and not in any METROPOLITAN Area.

2. No Govt. fund/support in finance term is given by the govt. for the initial period of your PROVISIONAL VISA.

3. It is NOT compulsory to work in your same job profile. YOU CAN WORK IN ANY FIELD AND CHANGE AS MANY JOBS YOU FEEL LIKE.

4. You can apply for PR only after you have fulfilled the two conditions laid down in your agreement with the state govt. i.e working for 1 year and living for 2 yrs in a REGIONAL AREA OF VICTORIA

5. As far as declining the 489 offer is concerned, it is entirely your call. You never know if you get a second chance or not. OR perhaps you might be able to get good jobs under visa 190/189 because the kind of jobs you are looking at i.e software developer is a little hard to get in REGIONAL AREA BUT as i said you never know.

REGARDS.

LITTLE KANGAROO.


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

*Point 1 Clarification*

Dear Little Kangaroo

thanks for you reply...it is really helpful for me.

I am still confused regarding Point 1, As you said that i can work only in regional area of Victoria and not metropolitan. However, I found different on Australian Immigration website. Pls follow the link below:-

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/specified-regional.htm

I got invitation of 489 relative sponsored and the definition of relative sponsored is given on the above link.

it is request to you pls remove fog from my mind with the above point.

thanks
Harendra Kumar


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Dear Little Kangaroo
> 
> thanks for you reply...it is really helpful for me.
> 
> ...



Hi harendradager,

I am pretty sure that the designated region for VIC is anywhere in VIC as I have also considered applying for 489 Family Sponsored.

After you received the invite for 489 on 1 Nov, could I ask whether your EOI for 189 has been suspended, i.e. are you still able to receive an invite for 189 before the invitation for 489 expires?

By the way, when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes it is clearly mention in my 489 Invitation that my EOI will freeze upto 31 December that is also last date of my visa application of 489. EOI will activate if I do not respond 489 invitation.


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

First of all i am very sorry for misinformation about your Point 1

I mixed up the info. between STATE SPONSORED (INDEPENDENT) AND STATE SPONSORED (FAMILY CLASS). :confused2:

SO, my fault .

You are free to work any where in the entire VICTORIA.:tongue1:

REGARDS.












harendradagar said:


> Dear Little Kangaroo
> 
> thanks for you reply...it is really helpful for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

hi all,

Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!
Interesting question anyone????

further i'll to add something too

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. 

And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away.


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

Anil said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


hi all,

Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!
Interesting question anyone????

further i'll to add something too

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. 

And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away.


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I would seriosly like if you could explain a litte about these regional areas. I am planing to aplpy under 489 family sponsored but im worried if i would not find ANY IT job in those areas.

By proffession im a network engineer and i dnt mind any IT JOB until the 1 year is gone?

How are things happening over there?

Any information wold be highly appreciated.

Thank you

T


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone here who applied for 489(FS) visa and waiting for EOI invitation.


----------



## salman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

*489*

Hi members

I want to ask if I have a family sponsor in WA for 489 visa but my occupation is not on the SOL list or either in the state i.e. Statistician so I still be able to submit EOI for 489 visa on family sponsorship behalf. Please let me know,

Regards


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

salman123 said:


> Hi members
> 
> I want to ask if I have a family sponsor in WA for 489 visa but my occupation is not on the SOL list or either in the state i.e. Statistician so I still be able to submit EOI for 489 visa on family sponsorship behalf. Please let me know,
> 
> Regards



For 489 visa your occupation must comes in SOL list.


----------



## salman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for your reply mate. I like to let you know that I have invitation from Victoria for 489 state sponsorship as well. 

As you said I am not eligible for family sponsor visa as the profession is not listed in SOL even my relative is living in designated area of WA.

So better I get state sponsorship from Victoria and then apply for 489. Is this would be alright?
Regards


----------



## Alastor (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi ,

I am waiting for any update on my EOI filed on 25th July.
If any can help me with the waiting time. How long before i can get any response on my EOI.
I have applied for 489 relative sponsorship for victoria state
And yes my occupation is 
: Software and Applications Programmers

If any one can explain the process. as i am having assumption that invitations come during each months Invitation round.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi 

I got invitatio 489 family sponser victoria on 27 sep.
Then on 5 oct CO assigned and asked for medicals and pcc.i provided till 17 sep.
On 4 Oct he asked for sponsor declaration. I provided this todat on 7 oct.


Any clue is my case on final stage ?? And my employer verification not done yet.
Or still it will take time to grant. Please comment.


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Alastor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am waiting for any update on my EOI filed on 25th July.
> If any can help me with the waiting time. How long before i can get any response on my EOI.
> ...



Hi 

I got invitation after 16 months of EOI filling.
Profession programmer with 65 points.

Yes invitation issued twice a month. But 489 no of invitation are very less per round as compare
To 189.
So best of luck.


----------



## Islam Ashraf M. (Dec 28, 2016)

I have applied and Lodged my VISA for AUS under subclass 489 on end Sep’16 including Medical and Police clearance report. I took Territory sponsorship from Northern Inland of NSW. My SOL is 233311.
I would like to know what is estimated process time ?


----------



## sh_dh1 (Jan 23, 2017)

*489 Relative sponsored query*

Hi all 
I am new to this forum. Am planning to apply for 489 relative sponsored visa . my brother is in Brisbane. Have few queries with respect to the same. if Anybody could help. 
1. He has been staying in regional australia for last 2 months , what is the duration of his stay needed for sponsoring me. He is a PR since last 4 years but staying near City. 
2. Does he also have to be working in regional area to sponsor.
3. Is it necessary to have my occupation in the SOL list to qualify for 489. However it is in CSOL. Occuptaion is Human Resource Adviser. 

will be grateful if I get a reply on an urgent basis. 
Thanks in advance 
Sheena


----------



## santhoshkcsk (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Alastor ! I am planning to apply a relative sponsored visa. Could you please give me your email ID to get in touch? If that's okay


----------

